# Anti scalants



## a.houmani (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
خلال عمليّة التحلية بواسطة RO,يضيف البعض مواد anti scalant والبعض الآخر يضيف مواد لخفض معدلات ph.هل بالامكان التفسير.وشكرا"​


----------



## najatyousuf (23 مارس 2012)

يضاف انتي اسكيل لمنع تكوين التكلسات اثناء التحلية وزيادة عمر الفلاتر اما مواد خفض الاس الهيدروجيتي ph فتضاف لجعل ph الماء متعادل اوقريب للتعادل( 7)


----------



## ALAA ORABI (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .....
الكثير من مشغلي المحطات يستخدمون المواد التي تقوم بخفض قيمة ph بشكل زائد لأن قيمة ph المنخفضة تساعد على عدم الترسيب وبالتالي توفير كميات من الأنتي سكالانت المستخدمة والتي هي أصلا أغلى ثمنا ز


----------



## م.تحلية (11 أبريل 2012)

*scale monitoring = pH monitoring*

كلن يعرف هالمعادلة التالية

acid + base = salts + water

pH موية البحر تقريبا 8.2 يعني قاعدية وطبعا انت ماودك تضيف لها حمض عشان يتكون الملح المسمى scale .....عندك في التناضح العكسي يضيفون anti-scalant رقمه الهيدروجيني عالي

مثل الـ ALBRIVAB

لكن في مقطرات التبخر الوميضي فهذا يعتمد على الـ pH لمجال التبخر فاذا كان حمضي يضيفون anti-scalant حمضي 

مثل الـ BILGARD 

فالنهاية كلها حسب pH العملية 

لمزيد من التفصيل أرجوا السؤال​


----------



## omarkyem (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: scale monitoring = pH monitoring*

الاخ العزيز عند ارتفاع البي اتش يتشكل كربونات غير منحلة ويترسب على شكل رواسب اما بالنسبه لمعادلة تشكل الملح فالملح المتشكل منحل بالماء وهو بيكربونات الصوديوم ولذلك لايترسب كما ان خفض البي اتش يودي الى حمض الكربون المنحل والذي يساعد على التفاعل مع الالكلس المترسب ويزيل التكلس اما الالبري فاب والبلغارد فالعديد من الشركات بدأت بتغغيرها الى سويس كويست الاكثر فعالية والاوفر وارخص ثمنا


----------



## ahmedmahmoud838 (13 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الانتى سكلنت هو مانع ترسيب للكالسيوم والمغانسيوم على أغشية الممبرينات لمنع انسدادها 
وهى الآفضل ومجدية أكثر من تخفيض الp.h


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

